# Proper way to repair oversized outlet hole in drywall



## jerryh3

Plasmech said:


> I run into this often enough to post about it:
> 
> Say you have an electrical outlet that was cut out too big (meaning hole in drywall too big). Besides buying a larger outlet cover, what is the correct way to fix this? If you just smush some joint compound in there, it really has no backing and usually hangs on by the edge, and breaks off very easily.
> 
> Same question apples to oversized vent cutouts, lights...etc.


Outlet patches:
http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/info_SFOP20.html
Other patches:
http://www.all-wall.com/acatalog/Drywall_Patches.php


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

You could also consider installing oversize cover plates.


----------



## Sir MixAlot

Or you could flat tape it w/ paper tape. (Light coat of mud (3"wide x 5"high) next to the problem area , lay paper tape in the mud (edge of paper covering miscut), wipe vertically, let dry, sand edges if needed, Lightly mud over tape going a little wider this time , let dry, and sand. Ready for prime and paint.


----------



## Plasmech

Right. But some of my problems are larger than big plates lol. This builder was a real um...character.




AtlanticWBConst. said:


> You could also consider installing oversize cover plates.


----------



## chris75

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> You could also consider installing oversize cover plates.



Not really, its actually a code violation to have more that 1/8 gap around an outlet box... (312.4 added to the 2005 NEC)


----------



## slickshift

Cut out a hole, 1/2 stud to 1/2 stud, inclusive of bad outlet hole
Cut proper size patch from good drywall piece
Cut out an outlet hole, in the proper place, in the patch
Install patch using drywall screws
Tape
Mud
Mud
Mud
Sand
Dust
Prime
Paint

_or_

Got to Paint Store
Get Drywall Patch Clips
Cut out a hole, slightly smaller than the method above, inclusive of bad outlet hole
Cut proper size patch from good drywall piece
Cut out an outlet hole, in the proper place, in the patch
Install patch using drywall patch clips
Tape
Mud
Mud
Mud
Sand
Dust
Prime
Paint

Sorry if it seems like a lot but that's the deal
Your "character" really left you a "few inches" problem that takes "a few feet" of fixing


----------



## Plasmech

slickshift said:


> Your "character" really left you a "few inches" problem that takes "a few feet" of fixing


 
EXACTLY. People do not understand how a seemingly harmless simple mistake can lead to hours and hours of repairs.


----------



## skymaster

Skin the bilders *ss and use his hide to patch with:laughing::laughing::yes::whistling2:


----------



## steel

skymaster said:


> Skin the bilders *ss and use his hide to patch with:laughing::laughing::yes::whistling2:


This is the best idea yet. I am in the process of painting the interior of my house. I am working room by room and am spending on average one week preping. The drywallers decided to not nail the drywall into the corners and then they taped and finished it with the corners bowing out. Once a little pressure is applied in the corner, the tape pops. I have had to cut away 6 corners and redo them in 4 rooms so far.


----------



## chris75

steel said:


> This is the best idea yet. I am in the process of painting the interior of my house. I am working room by room and am spending on average one week preping. The drywallers decided to not nail the drywall into the corners and then they taped and finished it with the corners bowing out. Once a little pressure is applied in the corner, the tape pops. I have had to cut away 6 corners and redo them in 4 rooms so far.



No drywall inspection?


----------



## Allison1888

I go with the drywall patch. You just need a little piece in there to make it work.


----------



## steel

chris75 said:


> No drywall inspection?


It certainly doesn't seem like there was. The house was built in '79 and I'm not sure how they did inspections back then. As much as this drywall moves around, I can't imagine it would ever pass.


----------



## jason h

in michigan there is no inspection for drywall installation, your builder should be using reputable subs


----------



## rredogg

Plas,

I've got a similar problem with outlets, where the "ears" on the electrical outlets when screwed into the box are not resting on drywall, thus recessing the outlet further into the electrical box and not flush with the surrounding drywall. What I did was first pull the electrical outlet out of electrical box and stuff the box with newspaper. Then I used SETTING COMPOUND and drywall knives to add onto the existing drywall around the box opening. Later I put on a second coat this time with ready-mix compound and after a day went over that area with a sponge to smooth out the drywall compound.
After this I then pulled out the newspaper I had in the electrical box.

Now you'd be ready to dab on some primer paint on the new drywall.


Best of luck with the project, rredogg


----------



## n0c7

I cut up and shove fiberglass mesh tape into the hole, fill with fast set joint compound to give it some structural packing+backing. Once dry, I then tape over the area with another piece of tape like I normally would patch with if necessary, recoat, sand and feather until happy. Never had an issue and doing it this way prevents the tape from sagging in while trying to patch.


----------



## imcontrary

Would this fix a box work on finished drywall, paint and everything. I want to change to a 'designer' outlet cover. It is too small. Found this out after I painted. What to do?


----------

